# 100-500 max aperture at 400mm communicated by Canon



## ahsanford (Jul 14, 2020)

A number of you were asking about this, so here you go:









Answered: What is the Canon RF 100-500mm F4.5-7.1 L IS USM Lens's Max Aperture at 400mm?


Answered: What is the Canon RF 100-500mm F4.5-7.1 L IS USM Lens's Max Aperture at 400mm? — The-Digital-Picture.com




www.the-digital-picture.com





Depending on whether you use 1/2 or 1/3 stop increments, there are two different answers. But it can be f/5.6 @ 400mm if you want it to be.

- A


----------

